# Toyota's latest electric car resembles a chair



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

Umm ok hello to you too...


----------



## hspears (May 7, 2008)

thanks for such warm welcome


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

So what exactly is your interest in Electric cars? are you planning a conversion or just interested?


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

Hmmm, an electric car by an ICE car maker? I'll bet it looks rediculous or does a top speed of 3.

Ah, I've just seen a photo and I see it has been issued with a CCCC (Clown Car Compliance Certificate). Thank God it's just a concept, we need more real cars and less Krusty Cars.








"Now that's MY kind of car!"


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

For those who don't believe me:








Yes, apparently that's a _car._ Not really a big surprise from one of the world's biggest ICE makers...

Toyota says, "The robotics technology in the car will work to remind you if you’re running late to class, or give you fashion advice."
Sounds ironic that a device completely lacking in any sense of fashion could offer advice on the subject!


----------



## saab96 (Mar 19, 2008)

Too often concept cars are the equivalent of a fashion show where the models strut down the runway wearing tinfoil or burlap with a bird's nest hat. It's just some kind of freaking art statement rather than anything practical.


----------



## JimFritzMI (Jan 9, 2008)

I have a question, it seems as if this "car" is managed by some sort of low level artificial intelligence. Anyone ever had a TiVo, go flying over the veritable cuckoo's nest before. Great, now I have to worry about if I've hurt my cars feelings. Heck what about the rare times I have to use my wife's car, who knows what she's said about me to her car. O.K. I'm done, maybe I need some sleep.


----------



## Fatboy (Oct 30, 2007)

It looks like a baby stroller! And god forbid you do something to get it mad at you, it would hurt real bad when it runs you into the back of a truck.

Actually, how would this ever get approval to even be on a street. Good thing it's small. They can scrape it and the driver off the road and put them in one grave. 

Fatboy


----------



## tazdotnet (Apr 9, 2008)

KIWI quit it! i don't need to laugh that much. this is more of a sidewalk chair... like the segway slow clumsy and ugly!


----------



## ww321q (Mar 28, 2008)

KiwiEV is right ! I'll bet there is some more clowns hiding in there somewhere .

If it really has artificial intelligence it would redesign itself into something more useful then an baby/adult stroller . Fatboy I would hate to hit one with my Chevy Silverado might scratch the bumper . LOL! J.W.


----------

